# Tools & Accessories



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Sorry if this has been asked before but I would really appreciated your help & advice. I'm just about ready to order my Rancilio Silvia & Rocky Grinder from Hasbean and have been looking at some accessories I will need/want, and so far have listed the following;

Knock Box

58mm Tamper

Tamping Mat

Cups

Grouphead Cleaning Brush

Urnex Cafiza or similar

Descaler

Water Filter/Softner for Water Tank

Shot Glasses

Naked Portafilter

Blind Basket

Steaming Pitcher

Coffee Bean Storage

Chocolate Dusting for my Cappuccinos









What do you guys think to this and in addition where is a good place to buy all these from, from your experience? I found a couple of sites which seem ok, some of the accessories are Motta which I believe are supposed to be pretty good but I'm struggling with finding a decent water filter/softner? I will be using water straight from the tap and won't be using a Brita filter of similar. This is my first setup and wanted to get most of the basics first. Beans will be purchased from a local roaster.

Thanks for any advice and support you can give.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty comprehensive list - well done.

You may want to consider how you are going to clean the grinder. You'll need some Grindz and/or a suitable brush.

And either a thermometer or Temptags to judge your milk temperature.

The little extra that I love is the Grindminder brush that is flat & sits under the side of the machine to sweep up any stray grounds.

Is the Rocky in tablets of stone? You may do better for the same money.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Scales. Preferable to 0.1g

Some good places to buy are:

Cream Supplies

Coffee Hit

Happy Donkey

Getting everything from one place is more expensive, I find, and shopping around pays off.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

+ 1 from me on the scales - I completely missed their omission from your list.

Hasbean do a great little scale that actually does to 0.01 of a gram.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

If you're buying a Silvia you'll also benefit from a small magnetic digital timer that you can attach to the side when not in use. Silvia pours it's best shots around 30 seconds after the boiler light goes out.


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice so far guys much appreciated. What others grinders are there out the for the same price but are better than the Rocky? Also I'm struggling to find a decent water filter for the Silvia, any ideas?

Thanks again.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

As you aren't looking to use a Brita filter and want to use water straight from the tap, are you looking for a filtration system to install at the point of entry to your house?


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I should have been clearer. I'm looking for a filter the I can connect to the intake on the Silvia that will just sit in the tank.

Thanks


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aah. Sorry, can't help with that other than to query whether you really want to do that if it's going to reduce the capacity of the tank, so you'll have to fill it up more frequently.


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

No probs. I'm the only person in my house who drinks coffee so probs only making max 2/3 caps a day.

Cheers


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I just fill my machine up from a Britain water filter


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry about the website but they're the only place I could find selling one. I have one of these attached to my intake pipe in my tank and does a pretty good job.


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent thank you ill get one ordered and pray it turns up.

Cheers


----------

